# OK, this can't be right



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Logged over 14K miles with UBER/LYFT. That is miles ONLINE. Not only trip miles. My understanding is that ALL of those miles are deductible. IF that is the case at .53 cents a mile, I can deduct over 8K in taxes ??? I did not file quarterly BTW.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Logged over 14K miles with UBER/LYFT. That is miles ONLINE. Not only trip miles. My understanding is that ALL of those miles are deductible. IF that is the case at .53 cents a mile, I can deduct over 8K in taxes ??? I did not file quarterly BTW.


You can deduct approximately $7500 from your gross income.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

kdyrpr said:


> Logged over 14K miles with UBER/LYFT. That is miles ONLINE. Not only trip miles. My understanding is that ALL of those miles are deductible. IF that is the case at .53 cents a mile, I can deduct over 8K in taxes ??? I did not file quarterly BTW.


The standard mileage rate for 2017 business use is $0.535 per mile. You claim the deduction on Schedule C.
Quarterly filing is a separate issue. If you owe more than $1000 there could be penalties, and you may be required to start paying estimated quarterly payments now for 2018 taxes.

Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

kdyrpr said:


> Logged over 14K miles with UBER/LYFT. That is miles ONLINE. Not only trip miles. My understanding is that ALL of those miles are deductible. IF that is the case at .53 cents a mile, I can deduct over 8K in taxes ??? I did not file quarterly BTW.


Yeah, this is correct. You probably had more miles than 14k.. don't forget the 3-4k miles you drove home with tje app off. I claimed about 3.25 miles for every paid mile.


----------

